
Online Dating: Sex, Love, and Loneliness  - stevenj
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/07/04/110704fa_fact_paumgarten?currentPage=all
======
danielson
Alternative headline: Harj Taggar quoted in internet dating article.

¶s 17 & 35 (online), p. 39 & 42 (print).

